# from Malta to Sicily



## Free_Spirit

I am planning to have vacation in Malta in July. I heard I can have a day trip to Sicily from there. Is that right? Any idea if I need to take flight or boat for that and how long it takes? Grazie


----------



## Liz310

Hi, yes you can easily take a day trip to Sicily from Malta. you can use Virtu Ferries (catamaran) and a regular ferry. The former is quicker. If you want some more info see this: maltainsideout dotcom and see 'Sicily, a stone's throw from Malta'.


----------



## Free_Spirit

Liz310 said:


> Hi, yes you can easily take a day trip to Sicily from Malta. you can use Virtu Ferries (catamaran) and a regular ferry. The former is quicker. If you want some more info see this: maltainsideout dotcom and see 'Sicily, a stone's throw from Malta'.


hey, thanks a million! i'm gonna do that... i've been in many cities and Sardenia before, but never on Sicily, just can't miss the chance 
thanks again


----------

